# Homemade Router Copier.



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Good thinking.


Homemade Tools - router duplicator (copier) Lathe! - YouTube


----------



## twallace (Jan 15, 2012)

That was a great invention, both the lathe idea and the copier. simple and effective.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I found a solution to one of my current problems in that video.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Like it, he has a lot of good ideas.

Baker


----------



## flockshot (Mar 15, 2012)

I like this copier as well. Simple and effective.
I built the 'floating router lathe' fashioned roughly on the woodentoolman's original video some time ago, but I can see where this one can be simpler with a faster set up on some projects.


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thank you for the comments.
Videos using Router and copier guide call my attention.
We can build small parts with this method.

How to make a wood ball 11

Router is a magical tool.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks Claodio, this could be used to copy old origonal legs and spindles with very few modifications.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow, neat and easy looking idea's. Definitely seeing make both of those!! Thanks Claodio for sharing!


----------



## john880 (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes sir Claudio,
That was worth my time,,,,thanks for finding it and bring it over !!!!


----------



## amilla (Nov 21, 2011)

*Router duplicator*

I have not completed my 10 initial posts yet, but look under Clone 4D in you tube, I think you'll like this one too.

cheers,


----------



## flockshot (Mar 15, 2012)

Very cool. And ball cutting jigs cost how much????


----------

